# Thank you Congress!



## ArmyHooah (Jan 26, 2011)

My pay as a deployed Soldier currently in Afghanistan has just been cut!


Good for planned parenthood! 

God Bless this country!


----------



## dale gribble (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it's a
crock'a sh¡+, that the militarys' pay is suspended, but "entitlement" checks will flow on, uninterrupted.

Maybe the Paul Ryan plan will get the support it deserves. It basically says, if you CAN work-you will-or starve! If the Gov. would adhere to the Bible quote; "if a man don't work, he don't eat", 90% of our financial problems would be over.

Stay safe, and God bless you.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

ALARACT message just came out this morning................ugly. 
Shut down is gonna end up costing us (U.S) even more. 

I sure hope someone pulls thier head outta their "4th point of contact" real soon.


----------



## bucky75 (Nov 15, 2009)

I sure hope someone pulls thier head outta their "4th point of contact" real soon.[/QUOTE]
The problem is not every knows what ya mean. Ya may have to show them the light. lol


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

dale gribble said:


> I think it's a
> crock'a sh¡+, that the militarys' pay is suspended, but "entitlement" checks will flow on, uninterrupted.
> 
> Maybe the Paul Ryan plan will get the support it deserves. It basically says, if you CAN work-you will-or starve! If the Gov. would adhere to the Bible quote; "if a man don't work, he don't eat", 90% of our financial problems would be over.
> ...




That would make too much sense for our politicians in D.C. All they need to do is cut the pork that we've been paying out for years and get out of the entitlment bussiness, and we would be fine. Goverment was intended to be *very* limited.....we've come a long way. The liberals just dont want to quit spending our money, and they keep taking from those that work and redistributing it to those that dont work, and spending it on things they have no authority to spend it on.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

Curve1 said:


> That would make too much sense for our politicians in D.C. All they need to do is cut the pork that we've been paying out for years and get out of the entitlment bussiness, and we would be fine. Goverment was intended to be *very* limited.....we've come a long way. The liberals just dont want to quit spending our money, and they keep taking from those that work and redistributing it to those that dont work, and spending it on things they have no authority to spend it on.


Basically...what he said will do.


----------

